# Black hair algae



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ph 7.6
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5ppm

So I have this black hair algae problem I my ten gallon kitchen tank. I dose a mil of seachem flourish and about ten drops of iron currently. 

I think my problem is sunlight hitting the tank for four hours or so during the day...... So to fix this do I move the tank or do I get a black background and ajust my lighting to better match the sunlight.

If I had to move the tank it would go downstairs and I would only see it half as much. I would obviously like to see the tank as much as possible.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Embouck7 said:


> Ph 7.6
> Ammonia 0
> Nitrite 0
> Nitrate 5ppm
> ...


 kill the lights, (cover the tank also to block out the sun), and stop all feeding and see if it clears up in a week or two. then resume with less lights and feeding and adjust to the black hair algae stays away but other things like the live plants do fine.

my .02


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok so at the local pet shop they showed me a few display tanks and said that alot of people in my area are getting this problem in their tanks as well. The guy there told me the black algae has been going on for 6 months. I am positive mine isn't the same as theirs because I have only put plants in my tank from another online source. 

So I changed my timer to daylight hours so that way if there is outside light it will happen at the same time as my light cycle. Will do somemore 100% blackouts and maybe hit it with some excel. 
An algae pad seems to let me get some off the leaves might throw that in the plan too.

Oh and my phosphate lvl is .25 or lower idk if that matters here


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That sounds like a good start. I think the Excel will help you out and dose it at the beginning of lights on if you can.

Good luck.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok with excell the last two days I have the pumps off for 15-20 min, and I use a seringe to get the excel right on the algae. This seems to make bubbles apper in the algae then the algae starts to turn a redish black. So is the red tint a sign that the algae is giving up?


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

Your phosphate is fine. Don't forget that plants need it to grow too.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Now what about my air pump, can it be on most of the time? Does it affect algae growth?


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

I highly doubt that would affect algae growth directly but unfortunately I'm not sure 100% sure since I've never used air stones.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like I have it on the run now. It first went red, then green, then gray at which point it seems to rot off. Seems like doseing excel and keeping the pumps off for 20 min or so is doing the trick.... Might look into running co2 on this tank altho it pains me to do so


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

How densely planted is your tank? If you plan on adding co2 make sure that you remove the airstone because it would displace the added co2. co2 can be quite complicated to deal with, at least for me.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

it has quite a few plants in there, 15 ludwigia rippens stalks, 2 anubius nana, 1 anubius (narrow leaf, didn't save the card), and 18 tiny patches of dwarf hair grass (saved it from a different tank)


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

I really don't think you need the airstone. The purpose of the airstone is to add oxygen but with that plant cover it will be enough. Try keeping it off for a few weeks and see if there's any difference. How long do you leave your lights on? As long as you your lights aren't too strong and aren't on for too long then co2 shouldn't be as big of a necessity.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

edman2012 said:


> How densely planted is your tank? If you plan on adding co2 make sure that you remove the airstone because it would displace the added co2. co2 can be quite complicated to deal with, at least for me.


 
Or you can simply remove the air stone and not add co2. :lol:

Which is what the link in my signature does. 


FWIW in conversations with planted tank people this is a very common problem. One stated he tried everything including the lights out and nothing worked until he added co2.

but every tank is different.


my .02


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

well I was getting a oil layer so I have been using the stone to combat that. might just take the stone out and just have the spray bar aimed at the surface


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I used to and probably still would get an oil layer (surface scum) also.

I found that went away when platties (or guppies) were added. (on marine systems- mollies).

they are top feeders and act like vacuum cleaners constantly feeding off the surface.

my .02


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I had the same thing hit my tank about 2 weeks ago. I didn't post sooner because I wasn't sure my method would work but looks like it did.

What I did was up when I was doing water changes I would rub the algae off the leafs with my fingers allowing it to get sucked up in the tube. I did this twice because I didn't get all the leaves the first time. Also upped my water changes and it's been two weeks with no return of algae.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tried that haha some cleaned off, some were to delicate to try... But seachem excel really helped alot its almost all gone now after dosing it on the leaves with a syringe. I dose everyday right now and turn the pumps off for 15 minutes. Not only is the algae mostly gone the plants looks better and grow faster. Can't be sure but I think it helps the plants process other nutrients faster or more efficiently.

Oh and no blackouts or excessive water changes were required, only thing I did besides excel is set the timer to corespond with daylight..... 

When you kill it it turns red then green then gray, at least mine did.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Embouck7 said:


> Tried that haha some cleaned off, some were to delicate to try... But seachem excel really helped alot its almost all gone now after dosing it on the leaves with a syringe. I dose everyday right now and turn the pumps off for 15 minutes. Not only is the algae mostly gone the plants looks better and grow faster. Can't be sure but I think it helps the plants process other nutrients faster or more efficiently.
> 
> Oh and no blackouts or excessive water changes were required, only thing I did besides excel is set the timer to corespond with daylight.....
> 
> When you kill it it turns red then green then gray, at least mine did.


From what I hear Excel is a carbon source that substitutes for carbon dioxide. If your pH is high that may be the reason it has worked so well.

I have also heard from some the carbon dioxide additions help fight the black hair algae.

my .02


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

That stuff is kind of weird, mine came off easy. I have three tanks side by side all have the same lights, gravel plants and same fish (almost the algae tank does have to betta) but only one got the algae. Maybe their are different types or I got lucky.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

The ph rides around 7.8-7.4 for the most part


----------

